# Using a JD 2320 for Residential Driveways??



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm thinking about renting a JD 2320 with a bucket for snow removal this year. It goes for $225 a day & my dad's friend owns it. I can probably get it cheaper because it just sits in the winter.I live in a lake community so I don't think I'll have any problems as long as I have my flashers on & a orange light. 

Even though a bucket doesn't have a trip edge couldn't I pull in, set it down & pull out? Then pick it up and dump it off to the side? Also we're talking driveways here no commercial properties so you can't really go to fast anyway. I have a snowblower right now so this would speed up it alot. I have 20 accounts all withing 1/4 mile from my house & every time I go out I have atleast 5 people flag me down to do a one time cleanup.

Any ideas or suggestions?


Almost forgot to add he also has a larger JD as well, I think a 3000 series? He also has a back blade that I can mount on either model.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Plowing with a bucket sucks.
You can only go so far before it's full and you have to dump it
You can't furrow anything and you get tons of bleed by.
Also, I don't know JD numbers, but that's a real small tractor isn't it? Like 25hp or so.
You're talking a 1/4 yard bucket, which is itty bitty.
And no, they don't trip, and when you hit something, you'll know it. (stops you dead, or breaks whatever you hit)


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

LoneCowboy;433040 said:


> Plowing with a bucket sucks.
> You can only go so far before it's full and you have to dump it
> You can't furrow anything and you get tons of bleed by.
> Also, I don't know JD numbers, but that's a real small tractor isn't it? Like 25hp or so.
> ...


What if I use the back blade? The driveways by me are tiny, only two cars wide & about one car deep.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

EGLC;433044 said:


> What if I use the back blade? The driveways by me are tiny, only two cars wide & about one car deep.


If they are only one car deep and two wide a 5 ft back blade with end plates would probably work OK. Like LC said plowing with a bucket sucks but if they really are the size you say, you could probably just back drag the whole driveway onto the road and then push it up.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

I agree with Dave. Get a blade for the back. You could purchase a new 6' 3pt blade with end plates for around $600 if you shop around. Try for the 3000 series if you can. It's much heavier, and you stand a better chance in case of an accident with another vehicle. 
-Miketymusic


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

If you read it says I can get a back plow for it for no extra cost. The 3000 series is the same price.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

back blades are worse.
you run over the snow and pack it down before you move it and with a real light tractor like that (I'm right aren't I, 25hp or so?), it just moves the tractor sideways. You get to taking about a 2' bite each time.
Or, if you run it in reverse, again you have to take a small bite, plus you get a crick in your neck from working backwards.
You can put a plow on 'em (probably a 5' or so) and honestly that would work and work a lot better. 
But if you just want to rent it, bah, not worth it.
and trust me, being in an open platform tractor for 8 to 10 hours when it's 10 degrees out moving snow gets old really fast. DAMHIK


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

LoneCowboy;433111 said:


> back blades are worse.
> you run over the snow and pack it down before you move it and with a real light tractor like that (I'm right aren't I, 25hp or so?), it just moves the tractor sideways. You get to taking about a 2' bite each time.
> Or, if you run it in reverse, again you have to take a small bite, plus you get a crick in your neck from working backwards.
> You can put a plow on 'em (probably a 5' or so) and honestly that would work and work a lot better.
> ...


I agree with you for the most part but what's he really out if he rents it for a storm to try it out. Your right on with the hp, it's exactly 24.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

$225 

IMHO Subcompact tractors (that 25hp range) are just worthless. They don't weigh enough to do anything or have enough power to do anything. All the buckets and 3 point stuff is all 4' stuff, it's barely big enough to get out of it's own way. Look in that 35hp range (what they call a class 1 compact) and at least that size is useful. Most of them are about 5' wide (instead of 4) and handle 5' implements. Their buckets should be a 1/3 yard or so and you can definately put a plow on them.
The cost to purchase (or rent) is almost the same.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

A 3000 series is 30hp+ right? So then it would be fine, I know of another guy with a L45 but I'm not friends with him. (Just know him from doing business)

Oh I can probably get the 3000 for $175 a day with the backblade & loader. It sits all of winter so I'm pretty sure he'll let me have it for around that price.

Thoughts?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The bigger the tractor the better, give it a try, all your out is $175. To be honest I've never driven a tractor with less then 50hp. How many events do you have to plow on average/year?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

JD Dave;433149 said:


> The bigger the tractor the better, give it a try, all your out is $175. To be honest I've never driven a tractor with less then 50hp. How many events do you have to plow on average/year?


We only had 3 good snow falls last year. I just need something to work with my snowblower & be able to do 20-30 driveways each snowfall. I will probably buy a plow truck next fall but have to buy some equipment in the spring so there will be no plow this year. :crying:

This year we should have alot more snow falls; alteast we will if the weather keeps up how its been for the last two days.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i am with JD, try it you aint got nothin to lose, there is a lot of guys out there with quad's and i'll take a 24hp tractor any day over a quad (nothing wrong with quads), i think lonecowboy could agree with that


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;433232 said:


> i am with JD, try it you aint got nothin to lose, there is a lot of guys out there with quad's and i'll take a 24hp tractor any day over a quad (nothing wrong with quads), i think lonecowboy could agree with that


Just paint it Blue, you and LC would think it was the best thing ever. LOL


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

EGLC- i read it right and i understand you can get it included, however i can pretty much guarentee that you'll tweak a back blade within a year of commercial use, and i also suggested you go with a larger blade size for the machine. 
-Mike


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

powerjoke;433232 said:


> i am with JD, try it you aint got nothin to lose, there is a lot of guys out there with quad's and i'll take a 24hp tractor any day over a quad (nothing wrong with quads), i think lonecowboy could agree with that


a quad with a blade will SMOKE a 25hp tractor
Not even in the same game.
maybe 1/5th of the time.
And when the snow gets too deep for the quad, the little mini-tractor is pretty much done too.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

LoneCowboy;433366 said:


> a quad with a blade will SMOKE a 25hp tractor
> Not even in the same game.
> maybe 1/5th of the time.
> And when the snow gets too deep for the quad, the little mini-tractor is pretty much done too.


OK, now I just have to call you out & say you don't have a clue what you're talking about. Both of my neighbors have them and there is no way they're going to smoke a tractor with a back blade & bucket. Absolutely NO WAY!!

Also if you read above it says that I'm going to go with the 3000 series tractor = 35hp.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

LC what do you suggest he does ??????? you seem to be down on everythig so smartguy tell us? i am curious what you use the tc45 for if not for snow why is it in your signature? idonno

sorry for the aggesion but you don't seem to be helping anything just bringin this guy down that is trying to get started


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I say give it a shot but if you can make it work and make some money for yourself, down the road you can work on some better equip and if anything it will give you experience with some equip and some practice learning snow.

Back when I was about 14 I use to plow residential drive ways for cash, with a Massey 1010 with a bucket and a back blade. They were small drives 2 cars wide, 2 -3 cars deep. The tractor was diesel 25hp range if I remember. Biggest things was trying to not drive over the snow and pack it down cause the back blade wouldnt scrape it up. I use to drive in down the center with the bucket, scrap back with down pressure a bit, then turn around and use the back blade on an angle to snow to each side. Taking about half a back blade on each pass, stradeling the windrow so to not pack it down and half the tractor was always driving on clean driveway. It wasnt 4x4 so it was a bit harder, not sure if this JD machine is but that would be nice. I had two cement blocks strapped to the back blade on the top for some down pressure weight. 

Later on in life I got a Bolens Hydrostatic Gas Tractor with a Blower, Now that was a machine. Shoot snow from one neighbors to the others. GOOD LUCK, you have to start somewhere.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Yah, its 4x4. If I didn't need another mower & getting an enclosed trailer in the spring I would pickup a decent used plow truck. I'll try it out this winter on a snowfall & let you'll know how it went. If it works out good I'll rent it for every storm we have this winter.

Thanx for all the replies! Once the leaves fall & I finish my cleanups LET IT SNOW!!


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

EGLC;433390 said:


> OK, now I just have to call you out & say you don't have a clue what you're talking about. Both of my neighbors have them and there is no way they're going to smoke a tractor with a back blade & bucket. Absolutely NO WAY!!
> 
> Also if you read above it says that I'm going to go with the 3000 series tractor = 35hp.


Well good, big difference between a 25hp subcompact and a 35hp compact tractor. Make sure it has weights or loaded tires. a compact tractor is useful in particular situations, a subcompact (25hp and under) is just a toy.

Let's do the math.
An ATV with a plow will clear a path 4' to 5' wide at about 10 to 15mph for as long as you can put it somewhere and furrow it to one side if needed
a 25hp tractor will clear a path about 4' long by 10 to 30 feet until the bucket is full at about 4 to 5 mph, at which point you have to stop back up and turn and dump it somewhere and then go back to the place you were plowing.
And when snow gets so deep and heavy (let's say 18+ inches) that a small quad won't move it, guess what? the 25hp tractor won't move it either.
You tell me which is faster.
And i've got 100's of hours in both

A quad will smoke a 35hp tractor with a bucket too. a 35hp tractor with a front blade will be about as fast as a quad in light snow, and will beat it in heavy snow.

and for someone else's question, the 45hp tractor (which is effectively a 6' wide tractor, weighs about 6000lbs with tires loaded, oh, and a cab) that I use is for a bunch of really tight parking lots I have in downtown (like 3 to 12 spots in every little lot, couldn't even get a truck turned around in any of them). The previous guy was using a very small (4' wide) skid steer (which is probably a better tool, but I don't have one, I already own this). It does short walks, etc. it's a big 2/3 of a yard shovel. The 75hp tractor has a plow on the front, BECAUSE I'VE DONE THE PLOW WITH A BUCKET THING and it sucks.

Argue and learn the hard way, or try and learn from my experience, I'm just trying to help. For 200 bucks a day you can rent a SS which will beat a tractor hands down, and almost all SS's can have a blade put on the front quickly and easily. A Quad is much cheaper and you put a good blade on it and that's pretty quick and tight turning. A quad is significantly cheaper to run than any tractor or skid steer.

Obviously you don't drive yet, or you would just be done and go buy a used plow truck (for less than a new quad) which will beat them all except in really tight places. Also, you may not realize this, but it takes experience to work a front end loader. you'll see, the first time you run it you won't be able to fill up the bucket, you'll get the angle wrong etc. It's going to take some hours to get good at it. Also, the first time you hit a curb edge or rock or whatever and stop dead you'll know why they put trip edges on plows.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry, after I posted the above, I checked the OP's profile, says he's 17 years old with a 2007 Dodge 2500 Cummins (about a 35,000 dollar truck) and a snowblower so I guess he does drive. Still don't see if you have this monster truck why you just don't put a plow on it and carry the snowblower around, be a lot cheaper than paying someone 200 a day to rent one.

Can't argue with 17/18 year olds, they know everything, I know I did at that age.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

If you have a cummins 2500 get a blade. What is the brand that has downpressure... snow way? That wouldbe awesome for residential. 

Look at it this way... you could pay yourself $200 a shot to rent your own blade, I am sure you could pay that blade off pretty quick.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

LoneCowboy;433661 said:


> Sorry, after I posted the above, I checked the OP's profile, says he's 17 years old with a 2007 Dodge 2500 Cummins (about a 35,000 dollar truck) and a snowblower so I guess he does drive. Still don't see if you have this monster truck why you just don't put a plow on it and carry the snowblower around, be a lot cheaper than paying someone 200 a day to rent one.
> 
> Can't argue with 17/18 year olds, they know everything, I know I did at that age.


Well its actually faster for me to just drive the blower from my house to the accounts. They all are withing 3 block and many are 3+ driveways in a row. Thats why I was thinking of renting the tractor.

I'm not going to put a plow on the Dodge because its a quad bac with 8' bed and can't get a plow truck this year because I have several big purchases to make in the spring & need to keep putting $$$$$ in the bank. I'll probably buy a nice plow truck next fall.

Also I've run tons of equipment before including this particular tractor. (backhoes, excavators, stump grinders, chippers, skid steers, tractors, etc, etc.)

Oh a skid steer here is $275 a day, NOT $200.

If I came across as a know it all I'm sorry. I posted this "?" on here because I DON'T KNOW!


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

don't worry about it eglc i didn't think you were a know it all i kinda thought that what the post was about (you asking a Q') and the know it all here seems to bee a little older  i don't know what you have to lose if you try it with either machine? just don't do a quad!


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Stick with your blower. If you have accounts that are all close buy why not keep doing it the way you've been doing it. Theres no need to spend $200 on a tractor when you already have a blower thats paid for. 

Not to mention you don't seem to know much about this tractor, So I am going to guess that you have either very little experience or none at all operating it. There for using it is going to be a total learning experience for you. But you will look cool driving it while your buddies are stuck shoveling their parents drives. 

Peterbilt


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

powerjoke;434325 said:


> don't worry about it eglc i didn't think you were a know it all i kinda thought that what the post was about (you asking a Q') and the know it all here seems to bee a little older  i don't know what you have to lose if you try it with either machine? just don't do a quad!


I'll try the tractor first & see how it it goes.



Peterbilt;434383 said:


> Stick with your blower. If you have accounts that are all close buy why not keep doing it the way you've been doing it. Theres no need to spend $200 on a tractor when you already have a blower thats paid for.
> 
> Not to mention you don't seem to know much about this tractor, So I am going to guess that you have either very little experience or none at all operating it. There for using it is going to be a total learning experience for you. But you will look cool driving it while your buddies are stuck shoveling their parents drives.
> 
> Peterbilt


Peterbilt,

If you read what I've been saying then you would know that I'm interested in renting a tractor to be able to add more clients & get done faster. Not to look "cool". A little FYI for you but, like I said I've ran this tractor several times, and have also ran excavators, skid steers, other tractors, grinders, chippers, etc. I know how to operate equipment & eveyone that I have worked for says I'm pretty good at it.

I can't see the harm in trying it out once......

Thanx for all the replies.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I have been reading all along and must agree, go ahead and try the tractor. You don't really have much to loose. I know that using an open station tractor is a cold ride but so is running a snowblower. If you can add enough work to make up for the tractor thats great! Now if I were you I would find some kid( hard up for cash) and give him the money you were going to use for the tractor. Then sit back in your heated truck watching while he does you jobs for you!!! Have a great season Good Luck!!!


----------



## GTMS (Oct 26, 2006)

I have the 2320 and the 2210. They are great tractors, we've done snow with both and they work just fine. We have developments we call "postage stamps". Teeny little old folks places with teeny little drives. They work great... Don't let these guys make your decision for you. Make up your own mind! It would blow peoples minds the things I do with mine.


----------



## Spudgunner (Aug 23, 2006)

Last year I used a Kubota BX-23 (23HP) with a front-mounted blower. I also used a blade on this little guy. I would have absolutely no problem using such a setup in the environment the Original Poster was referring to. The FEL would be a tough one, though, for the reasons pointed out by others. One note...with a blower you can create a DIY blizzard and a cab sure is nice in that environment.

This year I expanded my biz and stepped up to a Toolcat 5600T but I still use the Kubota/blower around the place and my neighbors seem to still love it. It's perfect for small jobs and it does ALOT of work on a gallon of diesel fuel.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

LoneCowboy;433145 said:


> $225
> 
> IMHO Subcompact tractors (that 25hp range) are just worthless. They don't weigh enough to do anything or have enough power to do anything. All the buckets and 3 point stuff is all 4' stuff, it's barely big enough to get out of it's own way. Look in that 35hp range (what they call a class 1 compact) and at least that size is useful. Most of them are about 5' wide (instead of 4) and handle 5' implements. Their buckets should be a 1/3 yard or so and you can definately put a plow on them.
> The cost to purchase (or rent) is almost the same.


I would have to disagree with you on that one. I've got a 2210, which is a 23 hp JD. I've got a FEL and a Ballast box on there. And let me tell you that thing is great for getting in the tight areas, doing driveways, moving snow out of the corners of the parking lot, and even stacking low snow piles. Sure its not as good at some of this as a JD 544j or something. BUT everything has its place. A 23 Hp tractor isn't built to do what a 60 Hp tractor is built to do. Theres not even a comparison between the two.

And just to let you know, I put a 72 inch landscape rake on my 23 horsepower tractor, and I put a 61 inch bucket on it. AND it handles it just fine. Doesn't even hesitate. Sure I'd like a bigger tractor. But when I get one, I'll most likely will be keeping my small one for the tighter, small jobs. Just my 2 cents for what its worth.


----------



## lb59 (Feb 22, 2005)

LoneCowboy;433658 said:


> Well good, big difference between a 25hp subcompact and a 35hp compact tractor. Make sure it has weights or loaded tires. a compact tractor is useful in particular situations,
> A subcompact (25hp and under) is just a toy


*TOY SMOY:
Here is what I've done with my Kubota BX23. All without loaded tires or extra weight !!!!*

I have a 2004 Bx23 I bought new on Sept 2004.
I have put over 900 hours on it doing all kinds of landscaping and other projects on my 2.33 acres. 
So don't tell me the BX tractors are useless toys.
I was going to buy a Kubota B2410 and had a hard time choosing between it and the BX23.
The BX23 has done everything I could have done with the B2410.
One advantage the BX23 has over the B2410 is I can get into places with the BX23 that I could not get to with a B2410.
Another advantage is I can run AG tires on the smaller BX23 without damaging the yard due to it being smaller and lighter than a B2410.
With the AG tires and 4 wheel drive it has plenty of traction in spite of it being smaller and lighter than the B series size tractors.
I've been so impressed and amazed at the Kubota BX series tractors capabilities that I bought 2 more of them last November.
I bought a used 2003 BX1500 and a new BX1500.
Had them less than a week before I realized that I could have done everything I did with the BX23 with the even smaller BX1500.
Due to the BX Series tractors smaller size appearance it is very easy to underestimate them and get fooled by that.

>> == L B ==.


----------



## lb59 (Feb 22, 2005)

GTMS;472619 said:


> I have the 2320 and the 2210. They are great tractors, we've done snow with both and they work just fine. We have developments we call "postage stamps". Teeny little old folks places with teeny little drives. They work great... Don't let these guys make your decision for you. Make up your own mind! It would blow peoples minds the things I do with mine.


Like the Kubota BX Series the JD 2210 is a sub compact.
I believe The 2320 is a compact comparable to the Kubota B Series.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I think that the 2320 is the replacement for the 2210. I'm looking at getting a Kubota L 5740, but I'm still going to keep my 2210 just for the small jobs. Its a great machine.


----------



## lb59 (Feb 22, 2005)

merrimacmill;481703 said:


> I think that the 2320 is the replacement for the 2210.
> 
> I'm looking at getting a Kubota L 5740,
> but I'm still going to keep my 2210 just for the small jobs. Its a great machine.


.
The JD 2305 replaces the JD 2210.


----------



## lb59 (Feb 22, 2005)

LoneCowboy;433658 said:


> 1*when snow gets so deep and heavy (let's say 18+ inches) that a small quad won't move it, guess what?
> 2*the 25hp tractor won't move it either.
> 3*The 75hp tractor has a plow on the front, BECAUSE I'VE DONE THE PLOW WITH A BUCKET THING and it sucks.
> ~~~~~~


~~~~~~~
2*Why didn't you tell my old 1966 Bolens 850 8.25 horse power 2 wheel drive garden tractor this before it spent 42 years clearing several snow falls some of them 12'' to 14'' deep.
I should think a larger heavier Sub Compact 4 wheel drive would handle any thing that the old Bolens took care of with flying colors wouldn't you?
3*That's why I have a loader on the Kubota BX23 and a front blade on one of my Kubota BX1500s, makes for the best of both worlds.


----------



## danmc (Jan 8, 2004)

We use a 2320 for sidewalks - we have the snow thrower and 54 inch sweeper and bucket. The sweeper works awesome - good for at least 4 inches of snow. the thing is pretty fast too, at least 10 mph i'd guess.


----------



## Alan Letts (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi,

I plow with either a JD 450 or a larger JD 2520, both use the same plow, a 52" wide JD model that I have added 16" to the height of, and also a 6" welded hi strength cutting edge. Both of my tractors have the power angling hydraulic setup. The 2520 is the best because of the added power and the higher stance. I much prefer the 4 way side mounted joystick. I do not use skids,Yup sometimes I hit a concrete mismatch joint or a hole. I just plow slow and I remember where the knots are. Good Luck! Hasn't been too much snow here in Cinti for a few years. I plow about 25 local drives as a good neighbour. Some nice folks assist paying my fuel bill in return. But both Jd's are diesel and sip fuel.

AL Letts
Cincinnati Oh


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Yah there hasn't been enough snowfall here to justify renting one. Hopefully we get some alreayd! :redbounce


----------



## cantoo (Dec 27, 1999)

EGLC, check out this thread.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=8245
Click the link on my last update and on post #858 there is a pic of my blade. It's 9'-7" wide. 4 wheel drive loaded tires and chains on the rear. I'm pretty sure I can outpush a 4 wheeler ( I have 4 of them) and I can stack about 12' high. I have a 7' blade on the back to scrape if needed. I only do my own driveway and yard nothing else. 
I think you could likely rent a used tractor from a farm equipment dealer for alot less than your buddies tractor and if you wreck it you won't lose a friend.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

cantoo;505033 said:


> EGLC, check out this thread.
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=8245
> Click the link on my last update and on post #858 there is a pic of my blade. It's 9'-7" wide. 4 wheel drive loaded tires and chains on the rear. I'm pretty sure I can outpush a 4 wheeler ( I have 4 of them) and I can stack about 12' high. I have a 7' blade on the back to scrape if needed. I only do my own driveway and yard nothing else.
> I think you could likely rent a used tractor from a farm equipment dealer for alot less than your buddies tractor and if you wreck it you won't lose a friend.


Thanx for the link......there are only three rental places close by me and they all want $50 more................


----------



## cantoo (Dec 27, 1999)

EGLC, did you try rental shops or a farm equipment dealer? Around here some of the dealer rent out used tractors that they have for sale. That way they get some income from them during a slow sales winter. Tell them you put a for sale sign on the tractor and use it for advertisement. You can also write off the rental of the tractor.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

cantoo;506489 said:


> EGLC, did you try rental shops or a farm equipment dealer? Around here some of the dealer rent out used tractors that they have for sale. That way they get some income from them during a slow sales winter. Tell them you put a for sale sign on the tractor and use it for advertisement. You can also write off the rental of the tractor.


The guy I'm friends with is a rental place.........there is NO farming here by me. Hey check out my other thread. I'm looking at buying a Kubota BX-23.......


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

GTMS;472619 said:


> I have the 2320 and the 2210. They are great tractors, we've done snow with both and they work just fine. We have developments we call "postage stamps". Teeny little old folks places with teeny little drives. They work great... Don't let these guys make your decision for you. Make up your own mind! It would blow peoples minds the things I do with mine.


I have the 2210 as well. And your right it would blow people minds the things people can do with them. I can stack snow a good 10 feet or so by driving up the pile. I've gotten 20 tons of salt and moved it into storage, I've got pallet forks for the FEL as well and I've even unloaded desks of a semi. I would still like to get a bigger machine one of these days, but I will definitally keep my 2210. The size is perfect, I can do the sidewalks, in between obsticals, plazas, every where a truck won't fit.


----------

